# Im stuck cannot find this!



## Tiggerskid23 (Jun 13, 2021)

cannot find this! We have an 08' Outback 21RS. While sleeping, the bottom metal hook for the back slide broke(snapped) completely off. This is the part that the metal supports for the slide snap into. It is metal. Anyone have a clue? Kinda makes my slider useless.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Do you mean this one?









Linky


----------



## Tiggerskid23 (Jun 13, 2021)

Yes! Thank you, never thought it would break like that!! It didn't pull out from the wall...the metal literally broke in 3 pieces!


----------

